# which has more knock down power a 270 or 7mm 08



## ling-kingAR

im wanting to know what has more knock down power a 270 or 7mm 08 i have a .243 that i have been shootin for 3 years i need somethin with more knock down power for whitetails

can anybody help me

im gettin a new rifle for my 16 bday or xmas 

plz reply


----------



## ean

i took brag jr out with a bb gun


----------



## Tightline

A 270 can have more or it can have less. The 7mm/08 is limited because the heaviest bullet is about 140gr. The .270 has a lot more selection. That being said, I love my 7mm/08. It has never let me down.


----------



## Worn Out

You would be well served by either one.. My son had the 7mm -08 as a youth with good results on young shoulders and I have always had good results with my 270's...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

you have to have a bullet that works well with the gun you shoot. i shot winchester silver tips with my .308 and had more than half the deer run off to never be seen again. i switched to a dif bullet and have put every buck down, nearly on the spot.my dadhas a .300 win mag thatweve lost more deer than weve killed with it and that sucker couldknock down a elephant. i dont think i answered yourquestion the way you want it but i just gave you a lil something to think about. overall, if i was you, i would go with the .270


----------



## Caspr21

a 7mm-08 is not going to give you much more "knock down power" than your .243. A well placed shot with either of those rounds will kill effectively. But if your choice is between a .270 and 7mm-08, the .270 because casing is a little better and you can shoot a heavier bullet.


----------



## Baitcaster

I'd go with the .270 just for the simple fact it would be easier to find ammo . If I was shopping for a long action action round it would be the 30-06 .


----------



## BOGIA

You cant go wrong with a7mmo8 or a 308 shot countless deer and hogs with both.use 140 grain ballisic tips with the 7mmo8 or 150s with a 308.U wont have any problem with deer goin very far if at all with this round.i dont understand how so many people loose deer with ballistic tips.Ive killed i dont know how many deer and hogs with these and never lost one.as far as ballistics and knock down power there all so close with a 130 to 150 grain bullet its not enough to worry about.a 708 or 308 will have less recoil than a .270.ive owned .270s and have had no problems with them either but youll get a lighter gun with less recoil gettin a short action .308 or 7mm08.heck ive watched my daughters kill 6 deer and 4 hogs with 55 grain corelockts out of ther .223 only one took a step.it really all boils down to shot placement like everyone says.really doesnt matter what kind of bullet you use.I did start shooting the 140 grain federal fusion bullets last year out of my 708 because of the price of balistic tips,was very impressed most acurate round ive ever shot at of that gun ,shot 3 bucks with those and 2 hogs none took a step.very good ammo for the price.just my my opion but really they will all kill deer just the same.just dont get of the big magums like 7mag or 300 win mag.i keep a couple of trail dogs for people to use in my hunting clubs and the comunity i live in and i can tell u i have trailed more deer with poor blood trails for people that shoot those magnums.there beter for long rasnge shooting 300yds and beyond but they just dont expand good at close ranges the bullet just pushes on through to fast.hope this helps.


----------



## 69Viking

Take a look at the Marlin 30-30 with the LeveRevolution ammo from Hornady. I shot a 6 point buck at 175 yards that didn't take a step before dropping dead.


----------



## Tippin Slow

If you like a short, light fast handling gun get one chambered inthe 7mm08. If you want a flatter shooting higher velocity round get the 270.

bullet diameter 

7mm-08 = .284

270 = .277

270 is typically faster with the same weight bullet.

7mm-08 has milder recoil.

7mm-08 is a necked down 308 (short action).

270 is a necked down 30-06 (long action).

Previous is poster is correct that 270 is easier to find usually.

Both are perfect for hunting this area.


----------



## theshizzle

> *69Viking (8/10/2009)*Take a look at the Marlin 30-30 with the LeveRevolution ammo from Hornady. I shot a 6 point buck at 175 yards that didn't take a step before dropping dead.




Hornady has brought the 30 30 back to life with the LeveRevolution. I can't wait to start sighting in my rifle.


----------



## pcola4

Typically the 270. You can get 7mm08 ammo that expands well and it will do just as good. The 08 won't kick as much if that is a consideration. You can hunt Elk with the 270 if that is a possibility down the road. Good luck!


----------



## Death From Above

Don't know anything about 7mm-08, but if you don't have a problem with little to no blood trail and losing every other deer you hit with it, go with the .270.


----------



## Slip Knot

I would definitely go with the .270. You can confidently hunt anything from coyotes to elk with it and can find ammo at any sporting goods store. It shoots very flat and can put any whitetail out there on the ground. I have killed 3 bull elk with a .270in 130 grain bullets with the fartherest being 360 yards. None of them went over 50 yards.

Of course, you do have to hit them in the vitals!


----------

